# 50 hour Chuckie



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 18, 2020)

What a way to break a 48 hour fast.  The meat was supper tender.  Sprinkled with some smoked salt.  The asparagus  was kinda past its date but everything else real good.  Now what do do with the juices?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

Hard to believe, isn't it Brian???
Yours looks Great.
I gotta find some more Chuckies at a decent price!!
Been awhile since I've done one like this.
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks delicious Brian. Like the addition of the smoked salt. Nice work


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Aug 18, 2020)

That does look delicious 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 ... I've got to try this sometime soon.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 18, 2020)

You guys are making me want to spend more money on my cooking addiction. I'm already making a special stop at the Lodge store in TN on my way to WV so I can add to my CI collection!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks fantastic Brian. Chuckies  melt in your mouth after 40 hrs.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> You guys are making me want to spend more money on my cooking addiction. I'm already making a special stop at the Lodge store in TN on my way to WV so I can add to my CI collection!


I've been to the one in pigeon forge a few times. Could spend a ton there. Have fun


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 18, 2020)

TNJAKE
  hitting the one in South Pittsburgh,TN as its on our route.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 18, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> TNJAKE
> hitting the one in South Pittsburgh,TN as its on our route.


Yep down by Chattanooga. Post pics of what you buy!


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2020)

Heck ya that looks delicious Brian! Very nicely done.


----------



## tag0401 (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks like a great meal!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 18, 2020)

Those are some great looking slices Brian.  Looks to be fork tender, in the pictures.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m planning on using my sous vide more this winter. This looks fantastic. Bookmarking this as a reminder to try it.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2020)

Dang Brian ! That looks awesome! Very nice meal!


----------



## JCAP (Aug 18, 2020)

That is one heckuva plate. Great work!! 
 Gotta put this on my list too.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 19, 2020)

Great looking meal. The most I ever did one for was a little over 30 hours I believe. I'll have to let it ride longer next time.


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I've been to the one in pigeon forge a few times. Could spend a ton there. Have fun


About 35 min drive from me. Dropped a dime or three in there


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2020)

That looks great . I've got 2 eye rounds I need to portion out today ( GFS $2.79 a lb. ) I think part of one is going for a swim .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 19, 2020)

What to do with the juices? Make gravy!  . Fantastic looking meal! That had to be oh so tender.

Ryan


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 19, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> What to do with the juices? Make gravy!  . Fantastic looking meal! That had to be oh so tender.
> 
> Ryan










I'm on #TeamGravy

Food looks amazing 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 !  I really need a SV machine...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 19, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> What to do with the juices? Make gravy!  . Fantastic looking meal! That had to be oh so tender.
> 
> Ryan


I'm thinking french onion soup!


----------

